# Been a while since I posted any pics check this one out



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I am going to try this.
[URL="[/URL]
Well I guess it works


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you sir


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

*Awsome*

Now that you have peeked my intrest,how about a couple more...


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Yellow Iron, I apparently posted the video in the wrong place. I think I will start posting videos in the video forum. I didn't see it before but here are a few more pics








The beast from the east, H8 waiting for string of loaded coal cars.








ready for the daily mine run to drop empties and pick up loads








Oh wait that's a real one.








Yeah I have some diesels.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.
Kevin


----------



## OldAthearn87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Very well done Loved the video


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OldAthearn87 said:


> Very well done Loved the video


This post is about a year old.

I agree, video nice but to short.

You see a the end it blew a tree over?:laugh:

I like that steamer!:thumbsup:


----------



## jlazyj (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow! That is impressive. Something for me to aspire to.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## jlazyj (Jun 8, 2010)

Your website is super awesome. Enjoyed the gallery. Didn't have time tonight to look at videos but will be back. It would be absolutely ideal to have a building entirely devoted to trains. You are a true master or railroading.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

jlazyj & stillakidthank you for the compliment. I am far from a master.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Welcome back Lester!*

Hey Lester.....you've been MIA and very busy. Great work by the way....give yourself some credit that is Masterpiece Work! Again welcome back!:thumbsup:


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

I like your steam engines, but whats that blue diesel


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

awesome detail on that steamer, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just got done posting in the contest thread Lester and then this popped up.
I forgot you did post some pictures.

But did you post any of your work on the RR building?
I will go back and check out your website.


----------

